# can i extend entry visa



## Alok Dethe (Aug 19, 2012)

If i came to hong kong and got my entry visa, can i extend it if i want to stay longer in hong kong


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have a sponsored job in HK, then your employer can help you get a visa from the Immigration Department in Wanchai, Work visa's last 2 years, and must be renewed with evidence of work for a company.
Nationals of some countries are only allowed a 2 week visitors visa, and at the end of 2 weeks must leave unless they have an employer sponsoring them, also you will have to provide an address of an individual or Hotel In HK where you will be staying.


----------

